# pc players - how is it?



## peachybam (Jun 3, 2020)

i played pocket camp for one day, and then i deleted it after the tutorial. maybe cause i didn’t understand what to do lol

but if any of you play pocket camp, how is it? i’m thinking of downloading it again but i’m not sure.


----------



## PugLovex (Jun 8, 2020)

i had played pocket camp for a little bit, it's fun at first but then gets kinda boring at least to me. it's a pretty good game though!


----------



## Mairmalade (Jun 8, 2020)

Depending on when you last played, you’ll be welcomed to a lot of great UI changes and a lot of new items/villagers. Being able to complete villager tasks from one menu was one of the best additions to the game.

Getting leaf tickets can be a bit of a headache still, but there’s enough involvement to keep you going when you check in a couple times per day.

I think it’d be worth a shot to dip into again if you‘re looking for a casual addition to your library.


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 10, 2020)

i thought you meant computer pc at first and was like ”what”

anyway, i played every day for like two years so i guess i’m qualified enough to reply. for me it was fun simply because it was animal crossing. at first it’s a bit slow and you have barely any items or villagers and are also poor as hell. it takes a while and might feel overwhelming at first, especially considering the game has so many more things now than when i first started playing it. 

once you get started (and have played for a few days) you have a lot more things to do but honestly i’m sort of sick of it at this point and have barely touched the game since new horizons came out. i don’t know if i would recommend it per say since i have grown tired of it, but it was a fun for a while at least! especially if there are any ongoing events (when are there not tho) you can get into it quicker


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2020)

As someone who played on an off since official release (in Europe) I'll have to say, don't get it if you like collecting and just playing casually. I recently started playing last autumn due to an event here and I kinda regret it in a lot of way because yes I'm a collector of items and stuff I really want and they are very ambivalent and pointy with their re-releases (I of course came back after some of my fave sets were online lol)..  I mean there are definitely worse ad-based and freemium games there but the fact that it's Nintendo who entered the market and made it this freemium with their devs and such is just making me annoyed and I kinda wanna ditch it when/if they do Pascal for summer.

Like, yes it's better than most app freemium things but even not playing as much aside for events and stuff I still think it's been very trashy latest year compared to earlier times. I mean yeah everyone needs their payment but yeah they hide way too much for new players to come into, in my opinion. I'd rather get NL again because honestly NH is also kinda trash being playing that for a few month.

So yeah, idk if you have time and dedication for events to actually earn stuff then yeah otherwise I'd just get back to NL or play NHif you already do.


----------



## WaffleRecipe (Jun 16, 2020)

I've had it since the US official release. It was really fun at first but after a while, it got kinda boring. I play it on and off, its still a pretty good mobile game.


----------



## Druidsleep (Jun 16, 2020)

peachybam said:


> i played pocket camp for one day, and then i deleted it after the tutorial. maybe cause i didn’t understand what to do lol
> 
> but if any of you play pocket camp, how is it? i’m thinking of downloading it again but i’m not sure.


wait you can play on pc? How? I MUST KNOW!


----------



## WaffleRecipe (Jun 16, 2020)

Druidsleep said:


> wait you can play on pc? How? I MUST KNOW!


Lol by "PC" I think they meant Pocket Camp


----------



## Druidsleep (Jun 16, 2020)

WaffleRecipe said:


> Lol by "PC" I think he means Pocket Camp


..... That makes …..perfect sense....


----------



## FilbertBab (Jun 16, 2020)

peachybam said:


> i played pocket camp for one day, and then i deleted it after the tutorial. maybe cause i didn’t understand what to do lol
> 
> but if any of you play pocket camp, how is it? i’m thinking of downloading it again but i’m not sure.


Hey ya, it’s really good after playing for a while and you will never get tired of it. Trust me


----------



## Belle T (Jun 18, 2020)

My opinions on Pocket Camp are kind of complex.  As an actual game with mechanics, it's extremely shallow and doesn't require a great deal of investment.  Most of it is pretty repetitive, and there's a discussion to be had about the microtransactions, especially in later updates to the game.

But as far as mindless mobile games go, I actually think it's not horrible?  There are so many ways to customize your campsite, cabin, and RV that are extremely satisfying.  I quite enjoy spending time, crafting new thing and adding new furniture to my amenities.  That's basically the core of the game.  Interactions with animals and other players is pretty unsatisfying, though, and you won't really be making friends for any reason beyond their practical utility as merchants and to help you get into Shovelstrike Quarry.

I think the biggest problem with the game is probably the Leaf Tickets system, which to be fair is only really a problem for events, not so much the base game.  I love the current wedding event, for example, but by design you're never going to have enough leaf tickets to buy everything you want without paying real world money.  Which is, you know, the point.  But I would also argue that the game hands out so many Leaf Tickets just for logging in that if you don't want to pay for anything, you can still get one or two good things per event.  So if you don't want to spend money on MTX, it's less about "spend money to get ALL the things" and more "prioritize what you want the most."  In addition, the game showers you with Bells and there are so many good in-game items that don't require Leaf Tickets, I've never felt too much FOMO for not paying for it.  I've spent $0 on the game so far, and I'm more or less satisfied with what I've been able to achieve with it, and I don't feel like it took me too long to do so.

So basically, it's a good game if you just want the satisfaction of having various amenities tailored specifically to your tastes and interests.  But as far as life simulators go, and Animal Crossing games in general, it's not a substitute for any of the console or handheld games.


----------



## Bloobloop (Jun 18, 2020)

i played pocket camp for like 6 months consistently before dropping it. as someone who plays a tonnn of gacha games, i can say that this is one of the worse ones (at least in the gacha aspect). the game is pretty stingy with premium currency, and new banners being released every  week with TONS of new furniture means that being f2p can be really difficult. i think the events are kind of repetitive and boring, since there are only like 3 different types from what i remember. if you like decorating, i think it could be really fun for you! the only problem is that so much of the items are locked behind premium currency that it can be very frustrating for the game to provide so little of it. i think casual players will have more fun with it, but be prepared to either spend money or not collect everything you want.


----------



## Belle T (Jun 18, 2020)

Bloobloop said:


> i played pocket camp for like 6 months consistently before dropping it. as someone who plays a tonnn of gacha games, i can say that this is one of the worse ones (at least in the gacha aspect). the game is pretty stingy with premium currency, and new banners being released every  week with TONS of new furniture means that being f2p can be really difficult. i think the events are kind of repetitive and boring, since there are only like 3 different types from what i remember. if you like decorating, i think it could be really fun for you! the only problem is that so much of the items are locked behind premium currency that it can be very frustrating for the game to provide so little of it. i think casual players will have more fun with it, but be prepared to either spend money or not collect everything you want.


It's one of those games where even though I'm more or less enjoying it, I really can't bring myself to disagree with anything said here, either.


----------



## dedenne (Jun 18, 2020)

i played it for a while but it turned into a huge cash grab tbh, and now that new horizons is out i only see myself going back to it if im very bored.


----------



## OllieOllie (Jun 21, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> As someone who played on an off since official release (in Europe) I'll have to say, don't get it if you like collecting and just playing casually. I recently started playing last autumn due to an event here and I kinda regret it in a lot of way because yes I'm a collector of items and stuff I really want and they are very ambivalent and pointy with their re-releases (I of course came back after some of my fave sets were online lol)..  I mean there are definitely worse ad-based and freemium games there but the fact that it's Nintendo who entered the market and made it this freemium with their devs and such is just making me annoyed and I kinda wanna ditch it when/if they do Pascal for summer.
> 
> Like, yes it's better than most app freemium things but even not playing as much aside for events and stuff I still think it's been very trashy latest year compared to earlier times. I mean yeah everyone needs their payment but yeah they hide way too much for new players to come into, in my opinion. I'd rather get NL again because honestly NH is also kinda trash being playing that for a few month.
> 
> So yeah, idk if you have time and dedication for events to actually earn stuff then yeah otherwise I'd just get back to NL or play NHif you already do.


Yep, it's right


----------



## Vextro (Jun 29, 2020)

Its kind of like happy home designer but with lots of micro transactions and you sorta interact with villagers and sorta collect fish/bugs but you mainly just collect furniture from fortune cookies and place them in your campsite thing. There is quite a lot of new cool furniture but it's just a very watered down animal crossing, its not really my jam, I played until like level 30 and just got bored of the typical mobile gacha game grind, if you like decorating it might be for you but its not inside houses, its all outside which is kinda weird imo.


----------



## Belle T (Jun 29, 2020)

Vextro said:


> Its kind of like happy home designer but with lots of micro transactions and you sorta interact with villagers and sorta collect fish/bugs but you mainly just collect furniture from fortune cookies and place them in your campsite thing. There is quite a lot of new cool furniture but it's just a very watered down animal crossing, its not really my jam, I played until like level 30 and just got bored of the typical mobile gacha game grind, if you like decorating it might be for you but its not inside houses, its all outside which is kinda weird imo.


Not true, you have two rooms in your RV that you can also decorate and upgrade, and at some point you unlock a cabin with two rooms you can decorate.  Only the campsite is outdoors.

That doesn't make the gameplay any less shallow, mind you.  But for a game about camping, it's surprising how you get more freedom and versatility to decorate indoor spaces than you do the outdoor space.

For me, the campsite is mostly for the utility of leveling up animals.  Outside of furniture, the only customization options that drastically change how it looks require Leaf Tickets and even those are hardly worth it.  The Cabin and the RV are much more interesting in terms of how you can change and arrange various aspects to suit your interests.


----------



## loveclove (Jun 29, 2020)

It only played to get the items for NH. It didn't appeal to me at all


----------



## courtky (Jun 30, 2020)

I played for awhile when it first came out and it was really fun for a bit. It got really boring fast though. I just redownloaded to get the items for New Horizons but I have been really lazy and have not got around to it... guess that shows how boring the game is haha.


----------



## Insulaire (Aug 27, 2020)

I just started playing it and it’s somehow simultaneously too fast and busy (it’s... definitely a mobile app) but also very slow/suuuuuuper grind-y so as to convince impatient players to buy more leaf tickets. I’m not sure I’ll play it for long, but it’s been kinda fun to meet some villagers I haven’t had in ACNH. The cranky villagers’ voice is taking some getting used to...


----------



## sleepydreepy (Aug 28, 2020)

I played pocket camp for a year or two straight since it was first released in the US. I only played it in case you could transfer items or money to New Horizons/if there was any advantage of playing it in relations to NH.  Decorating my camp and house was fun for a bit, but eventually it got repetitive, stressful, and boring to keep up with so I dropped it. 

Its fun for a bit but like all mobile games I felt like it was kind of meaningless after a while.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 16, 2020)

I remember l first played it in 2018 and l had the game for a week and stopped playing it for 5 months and deleted it because it's so boring and lame. Game felt very dull for me, it was okay in the beginning until it got boring. Not being rude or anything to those who likes the game, just my opinion. Also l'm not an AC fan, so yeah it's another reason why l couldn't get into the game.


----------



## moonlights (Sep 17, 2020)

i still play it and really enjoy it. sure the events are repetitive in their mechanics but seeing the new furniture/fortune cookies and being able to collect those every month makes it worth it for me.


----------

